
SN 1006 - lukas
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SN_1006
======
hartror
> While SN 1006 did not appear to have such significant effects, a signal of
> its eruption can be found in nitrate deposits in Antarctic ice.

Not heard about this, are there any other signs from supernova we have
detected on Earth?

~~~
peckrob
While it's not an exact parallel, core collapse supernovas unleash large
amounts of neutrinos. These are detectable on Earth even before the light from
the supernova explosion reaches us. This was the case with SN 1987a, where
about 2-3 hours before the visible light reached Earth, neutrinos from the
event were detected [0].

In the intervening years, we've actually build a "network" of neutrino
observatories that cooperate and share event data, called SNEWS (SuperNova
Early Warning System) [1], that will (hopefully) give us a little warning
before the next major supernova event.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SN_1987A#Neutrino_emissions](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SN_1987A#Neutrino_emissions)

[1] [http://snews.bnl.gov/](http://snews.bnl.gov/)

~~~
desdiv
How come the neutrinos can reach us before the light does? I thought that
neutrinos traveled at the speed of light?

Sorry if this is a stupid question.

~~~
petercooper
This is answered here:
[http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/90708/neutrinos-a...](http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/90708/neutrinos-
arrived-before-the-photons-supernova)

------
gmisra
My first thought was "I wonder what it looks like". It looks like this:
[http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/chandra/multimedia/tapestr...](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/chandra/multimedia/tapestry.html)

------
michaelsbradley
The article mentions that the event was possibly recorded in the form of
petroglyphs[1]. I think that's a fascinating idea, and it reminded me of Dr.
Anthony Peratt's[2] research on the recording of prehistoric auroral events,
also in the form of petroglyphs[3].

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SN_1006#cite_note-
napetro-5](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SN_1006#cite_note-napetro-5)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Peratt](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Peratt)

[3]
[http://plasmauniverse.info/downloadsCosmo/PerattTPSv31-2003c...](http://plasmauniverse.info/downloadsCosmo/PerattTPSv31-2003clr.pdf)

------
snikeris
IIRC, Carl Sagan's Cosmos has a scene of this event from the monks'
perspective.

~~~
trevyn
There's a mention of SN 1054: [http://youtu.be/FBzZ-
DPHd3Y?t=38m26s](http://youtu.be/FBzZ-DPHd3Y?t=38m26s)

------
throwawayaway
> The Chinese astrologer Zhou Keming

In the midst of all this wonderful astrology I couldn't help but laugh. Didn't
know that Keming was an actual name, brilliant.

